# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Ngắm ảnh Hà Nội "những năm 90"

## hangnt

*(Didau.org) - Những bức ảnh chụp một Hà Nội bình yên trong những năm 90 của thế kỷ trước khiến không ít người phải "ước gì cho thời gian trở lại".*



Đó là thời kỳ "cực thịnh" của ảnh phim và của những người thợ chụp ảnh quanh



Xe cúp một thời thịnh hành



Hình ảnh quen thuộc của các bác thợ cạo Hà Nội



Pháo - một trong những thứ chỉ còn lại trong ký ức.



Bách hóa tổng hợp (nay là Tràng Tiền Plaza) hồi đó còn đang được xây dựng.







Chợ hoa Hàng Lược, nơi chỉ tấp nập những ngày áp Tết.







Những chiếc bát ô tô tráng men dã chiến cũ kỹ, chiếc bát con sứ Hải Dương kẻ hoa văn xanh... "đặc sản" của một thời được gọi bằng cái tên "bao cấp".







Hiệu ảnh quốc tế cũng là một thương hiệu giờ còn trong ký ức.



_Theo Bưu điện Việt Nam_

----------


## hangnt



----------


## hangnt



----------


## Mituot

Hjc thèm những hình ảnh như này lắm
iêu HN quá

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đúng là HN xưa nhìn đẹp quá

----------


## danghung

bây giờ Hà Nội khác xa ngày xưa rồi nhìn hiện đại nhưng mà đông đúc ô nhiễm quá, chả thik lắm

----------


## hangnt

chuẩn đấy h mình cũng ko thik Hà Nội bây h đông đúc đến ngột ngạt
ra ngoài đường nào là khói xe, tắt đường,...
nhìn mấy ảnh trên mà mong quay lại thời đó quá
nhưng mà mỗi thời mỗi khác phải chấp nhận thôi +__________+

----------


## danghung

ai bảo đất chật người đông cơ về quê sống còn thik hơn

----------


## hanhtinhla92

Nhìn Hà Nội ngày đó khác hẳn bây giờ cả về con người lẫn quảng cảnh, trông đơn giản, con người mộc mạc không khác gì vùng quê
Hà Nội bây giờ ai cũng hối hả, mặt mũi thì căng thằng, không thanh bình như những ngày xưa ấy 





Dich cong chung
Dich tieng Anh
Dich tieng Nhat

----------


## mubaohiem

ảnh đẹp quá

----------

